# Raccourcis Word



## Hélène 63 (12 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais changer certains raccourcis claviers de Word, lesquels ne sont pas modifiables directement dans les préférences du logiciel (par exemple le déplacement du curseur mot par mot). L'assistance technique de Microsoft m'a conseillé de m'adresser à... un forum de programmeurs !
Voilà donc ma question : est-ce possible de modifier ce genre de raccourcis claviers et, si oui, est-ce difficile à faire pour une novice comme moi ?
Merci !


----------



## Céroce (13 Juin 2008)

C'est possible mais c'est difficile, même pour un programmeur expérimenté.
Je crois que tu vas devoir te contenter des raccourcis-clavier de Word...

Mais qu'est-ce qui te dérange à ce point ?


----------



## iYogi (13 Juin 2008)

Hélène 63 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais changer certains raccourcis claviers de Word, lesquels ne sont pas modifiables directement dans les préférences du logiciel (par exemple le déplacement du curseur mot par mot). L'assistance technique de Microsoft m'a conseillé de m'adresser à... un forum de programmeurs !
> Voilà donc ma question : est-ce possible de modifier ce genre de raccourcis claviers et, si oui, est-ce difficile à faire pour une novice comme moi ?
> Merci !



Le déplacement du curseur mot par mot c'est alt+->, franchement je ne vois pas où est le problème ? Pour débuter il vaut mieux se dire qu'on les apprend et pour l'aide d'Office 2008 il y a le site Mactopia qui est très complet !


----------

